# GFI trips during storms



## mgregory (Mar 9, 2009)

When we have an electrical storm there is one GFI in the house that will trip every time.  I had the Electric Company put a surge protector on the meter and that did not help.  Any suggestions?  Thanks.


----------



## Blue Jay (Mar 9, 2009)

mgregory said:


> When we have an electrical storm there is one GFI in the house that will trip every time.  I had the Electric Company put a surge protector on the meter and that did not help.  Any suggestions?  Thanks.



   I have had that problem when I had a long run of romex on the breaker, had to put a GFI outlet in instead of using the one in the breaker box.


----------



## handyguys (Mar 9, 2009)

it could be a bad gfci or you have a problem with water getting into a junction box and/or a poor connection somewhere (combined with moisture).

If a new GFCI doesn't fix it then the potentially dangerous condition should be fixed.


----------



## mgregory (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks,  I will replace the GFI outlet and see if that fixes the problem.  I will check for loose connections also.  Thanks again for the fast responses.


----------



## kok328 (Mar 9, 2009)

What is plugged into the GFI and what is on the load side of the GFI?


----------

